

After Stumbling, Facebook Finds a Working Eraser - garbowza
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/02/18/business/18facebook.html?ex=1360990800&en=7a369b18dd5f522d&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss&pagewanted=all

======
mercurio
I think facebook's inability to get this stuff right the first time is what
makes so many people uneasy. It makes you think that the culture inside the
company is maybe not as user friendly as they try to portray. Google got big
just as quickly and had access to as much sensitive data, but avoided any
major privacy missteps.

